# Critique Friesian Cross



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is Divinity. She is a seven year old 15.2hh Friesian cross, Mostly Friesian with a little Percheron. We just picked her up this week with plans to finish her driving and train her for riding. She has been a pasture pet her entire life so no comments on the lack of muscle = ) She is a little shaggy and also has around 100 pounds to gain. Keeping that in mind... just wanted to see what you think of her.


























Right after we got her home and just before I attacked her with grooming supplies = ) Poor girl...


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

She's cute! Do you have any more pictures of her mane? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous. :O She has a beautiful build & long neck, what a pretty girl!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see what she'll look like shed out


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks!! =)


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

what a beauty! Great job getting her all clean.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe it's just 'cuz she's under weight, but I thought she was younger than seven! I'm sorry, but I would have said Percheron/Morgan or Percheron/QH. And _please_ don't hate me, but I dislike her head a lot! :shock: 

Overall, she is cute and has a very sweet look to her. Have fun w/her!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Maybe it's just 'cuz she's under weight, but I thought she was younger than seven! I'm sorry, but I would have said Percheron/Morgan or Percheron/QH.
> 
> Overall, she is cute and has a very sweet look to her. Have fun w/her!


I agree, I don't see much Friesian... is she papered?
Don't get me wrong, she is VERY cute!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. Definitely post more pictures when she gains some weight, then she might actually look her age, lol. I think she'll be even more striking when she bulks up. =]


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't see any Friesian either, she seems really small to be crossed with 2 large breeds. She is adorable though. And even though he head is rather big I think is pretty!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't see any Friesian and her head just does not belong on that body. I think it looks too small rather than too big. She looks like she might stand under in front or the picture may be off. You need good front and back pictures to really tell more about her legs. 

She's got a pretty color.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just remember everyone that she is a cross not purebred. So she might have the head of the cross and the body of the friesian.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not good at critiquing, but i think she's super cute!


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

she is so cute ,but she only seems to have a small amount of F's in her ,a little thin but sweet have fun with her .does she have papers?
Ireland


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Her head is a little funny on her body and her legs are a little short. Those are the things that stand out to me anyways. She doesn't stand under herself they were just quick photos of her after grooming on her first day here. She has *gorgeous* movement and the sweetest temperament. I am wondering if her head will "belong" more when she puts on weight. She is quite thin, the pictures don't show it well and she has a ton of winter fuzz yet. Her chest is very bony throwout as are her shoulders so it doesn't look right at the moment. I think she'll improve in that form and I'm hoping that will tie her head in better : -) 
Here are better head pictures. Still, keep in mind she IS a rescue and IS thin. Also as someone said, she is a cross and I think she got a iffy head in the deal.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

She is a nice looking mare.
He conformation dosen't look bad either.

Can't wait to see pictures of her when her coat has sheds and she puts a little more weight on.

You are very lucky to get such a nice horse


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i know friesian is my absolute favorite horse of all time, i dont know much about morgans but when i look at the morgan breed websites, i dont really see much of a morgan look to this horse...i do see the friesian in her though. i dont see much percheron...i love her look though..and i like the small but sturdy factor..maybe her growth go tstunted becuase of being underwieght????

i want more pics after you get her groomed and a little weight on her...i bet she will beautiful!!!!


----------

